# ETKA



## Parasyro (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anybody know how to switch ETKA 7.0 to English? I don't know German.


----------



## 82RabbitGL (Jun 12, 2007)

It's in the menu icon at the top right.
Look for sprache probably, and then look for englisch.


----------



## Parasyro (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (82RabbitGL)*

Found it, yup, it works, thanks man.
I googled "language" to German and got Sparche, but oculdn't find that, but there was a language selection drop-down there, I just didn't see it.


----------



## Parasyro (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey, instead of creating a new topic I thought I'd bump this...does anybody know what the **** the pricing is in in ETKA 7.0? I was thinking Euros but when a Euro > Dollar conversion is done I don't get the price I should.
Does Germany still use deutschmarks? It's definitely European as the price shows up like 50,37 - common instead of a period.


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

If you're not running a current update, the prices will be out of whack anyway. I wouldn't put ANY stock in them.


----------



## 82RabbitGL (Jun 12, 2007)

Where are the prices coming from anyway? I know AutoHaus (local VW dealership) uses EKTA / EPC. It's always updating.


----------



## vwgrandwizard (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (82RabbitGL)*

how did you get etka 7 to work. mine give a hardlock error
Thanks.
ted


----------



## 82RabbitGL (Jun 12, 2007)

There's a way around that. I'll upload the insturctions and whatever other programs you have to use to fix it and send you a link. IM me so I won't forget.


----------



## vwgrandwizard (May 3, 2005)

Thanks, IM has been sent.


----------



## Parasyro (Jun 27, 2007)

It gave me 0 errors.


----------



## cy3erthug (Aug 22, 2007)

need help with ETKA.
When I update Etka i get an error called ERROR RR12 and Etka shuts down...anyone know why?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Parasyro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Parasyro* »_Hey, instead of creating a new topic I thought I'd bump this...does anybody know what the **** the pricing is in in ETKA 7.0? I was thinking Euros but when a Euro > Dollar conversion is done I don't get the price I should.

please consider US prices for a german car are WAY lower the german prices for a german car


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Is anyone able to help me repair my copy of ETKA? I have ETKA 7 on my computer, but for some reason, my computer will not read the ETKA 7 DVD and I can't get things reinstalled....if someone would be willing to shoot me an IM, I can go into the situation in greater detail.
Thanks;
Peter


----------



## vwgrandwizard (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (82RabbitGL)*

Hi there 82 rabbit GL, Not sure if you remember. I have an Etka 7 hardlock issue and you replied in August that you had a workaround to make the Etka 7 work without a hardlock. If you sent me the info, I never got it as I was called out of town dealing with a health issue in the family. If you could reply or email me the info or call me if you have any question, I would appreciate it. My email address is: [email protected] My phone # is 813-503-4375. Thanks in advance for your help.
Ted (vwgrandwizard)
PS I am fairly knowldgeable AI, II,III, IV and Water cooled Vanagons so if you have any questions I can help you with feel free to call/email. Thanks again


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (vwgrandwizard)*

http://z13.invisionfree.com/On...ic=66
this place helped me out a lot


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (gnavs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnavs* »_http://z13.invisionfree.com/On...ic=66
this place helped me out a lot









Thanks for that link.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (Chico)*

not a problem. After all the vortex is about helping as well as flaming people.


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (gnavs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnavs* »_not a problem. After all the vortex is about helping as well as flaming people.
















In that case, why didn't you post that link a week ago? You = fail.
Now I've got both covered.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (Chico)*

google search owns you


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (gnavs)*

Well played.


----------



## dokiswacky (May 19, 2009)

*Re: (82RabbitGL)*

can you give that to me also my friend


----------



## dokiswacky (May 19, 2009)

*Re: (82RabbitGL)*

?


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

I know this is an old topic but I've just bought and install ETKA 7.0. As the link above shows you can change the language in the menus.
Now I only have a new Golf GTD so I only install the 4 VW Data DVD's. When it starts it show Skoda but when I select Volkswagen it brings up a Hardlock error 1. The same error shows on Audi and Seat. It downloaded and installed all the updates no problem. 
It didn't install Hardlock initially but I installed it from another ETKA app that I had.


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: ETKA (Keithuk)*

Ok its started working now for VW but the other 3 have stopped working with the Hardlock error. I only need VW so it will do for me.
I downloaded Aladdin Hardlock drivers
http://www.aladdin.com/support....aspx
but it didn't work after installing those.


----------



## Davis. (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: ETKA (Keithuk)*

Bumping this thread. 
I obtained the ETKA 7.2 disc from my local Dealership, (friends with someone in parts). 
Unfortunately, there is not only a Hardlock on the disc, but also a AKSUSB.SYS file that won't allow me to install ETKA.
Does anyone else have any information?


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: ETKA (Davis.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Davis.* »_Bumping this thread. 
I obtained the ETKA 7.2 disc from my local Dealership, (friends with someone in parts). 
Unfortunately, there is not only a Hardlock on the disc, but also a AKSUSB.SYS file that won't allow me to install ETKA.
Does anyone else have any information?

http://www.aladdin.com/support....aspx
Davis, try the *New (first one) on this site and run the .exe file before you install ETKA 7.2
This is what I plan on trying when I have some time-


----------

